# H60 Exhaust or Intake? HAF 932.



## The00prince (Apr 24, 2013)

I have HAF 932. It comes with 3 huge 200mm fans. 
Front 200mm fan - intake
Side 200mm fan - intake
Top 200mm fan - Exhaust 
...
So I installed the Corsair H60 CPU liquid cooler on the back 120mm fan as Intake. 1 fan.
But I think this will make the inside of the case hot.
Should I change it to Exhaust? Or 2 fans push/pull exhaust?
Or leave it as intake?

Note that I intend to over clock the GPU and CPU.

Rig:
Asus Rampage 3 extreme.
GTX titan
i7 980x extreme
Corsair vengeance 12GB
SSD, HDD, BRD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Mounted in the rear it should be an exhaust fan, ideally air flow would flow in the front and go out the back. Since you have the water cooling unit blowing out the back you will not want to use the top fan as it will be pulling air away from the water cooler.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Side mount fans commonly disrupt the desired front to rear airflow also.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently purchased the Hydro H60 for the My System (at left). The system also has a 12cm intake on the lower front and a pair of 12cm mounted on the left side panel. The H60 fan and pump are controlled by the motherboard. Speed of other fans are controlled manually.

I've been experimenting with the orientation of the res fan and the two side panel fans. Best temps overall seem to be achieved with the res fan configured as exhaust and all others as intake.

I've actually achieved the lowest CPU core temps with the res fan configured as intake and the two side fans as exhaust; by about 1°C at idle and 3°C while gaming. However, the graphics card (currently a HD 3870 X2) runs several degrees hotter in this config.

I've also found that by mounting the the reservoir and fan on the side panel then mounting another fan in the rear position, I get best temps of all. Of course this config isn't workable as the res must be removed from the case side before opening the case.

PS:  I would at least try the H60 on the rear with the fan set for intake. The top 200 is going to be more than enough for exhaust


----------

